# Installation des outils parallels desktop 4.0.3810



## fredmag (4 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé un linux ubuntu 8.10 sur Parallels desktop 4 et je n'arrive pas à installer le Package d'outil parallels desktop afin des fonctionnalité supplémentaire du type mode cohérence ou partage des dossiers utilisateurs entre la machine virtuelle et le système hôte.

Je ne trouve pas le fichier à lancer. J'ai essayé le fichier install de la racine du cdRom qui c'est monté au démarrage de la machine. j'ai essayé en mode consol et en mode graphique mais rien à faire il ne veux pas. Comme je ne suis pas expert linux je me tourne vers vous car en lisant le forum je me suis dit que vous pourriez me renseigné sûrement.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Flibust007 (4 Février 2009)

Si c'est comme dans Parallels pour Win$, le fichier s'appelle Parallels Tools et se lance dès l'installation principale accomplie.
Ou bien, dans la barre de menus Parallels ==>outils ==> installer les tools.
Sinon, recherche de l'aide en ligne, leur site est particulièrement bien documenté.
Et puis, tu as de la doc. dans ton package, non ?


----------



## fredmag (4 Février 2009)

Effectivement, j'ai bien lancé les outils de parallels mais mon soucis est plutôt au niveau de linux. Comment installer le package qui a été monté. Je vois bien comment installer des paquets rpm mais la je n'ai pas ce type de paquet sur dans les rép proposés. Mais effectivement je vais m'orienter vers un forum Linux.
Je vous tiendrait au courant quand même vu que cela concerne une utilisation d'un logiciel mac.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## fredmag (5 Février 2009)

Voila la solution ..
Quand on lance les outil de parallels, Parallels monte l'image en cdrom et place un alias sur le bureau.
Pour installer les outils il faut ouvrir un terminal et aller dans le répertoire racine de l'image montée en tapant la commande *cd /media/cdrom* . Puis taper *./install* pour lancer le programe d'installation.
Voila c'est tout simple mais faut le savoir.
Bonne fin de nuit.


----------



## fredmag (5 Février 2009)

Oups j'ai oublié qu'il faut avoir les droits d'admin donc taper *sudo ./install*.

Voici le lien qui va bien http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v4/docs/en/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide/22570.htm


----------



## nemrod (14 Avril 2009)

fredmag a dit:


> Oups j'ai oublié qu'il faut avoir les droits d'admin donc taper *sudo ./install*.
> 
> Voici le lien qui va bien http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v4/docs/en/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide/22570.htm



Salut,

j'ai lancé *cd /media/cdrom *puis *sudo ./install *et obtenu une installation puis un reboot, maintenant j'ai un clavier US, que je viens de remettre en FR.

L'aide en ligne de PD permet de vérifier la version du kernel mais chez moi ça ne passe pas, une idée ? Merci.

Edit:
Un copier / coller de l'aide :
"Tape /boot/grub/grub.conf file or /boot/grub/menu.lst".


----------



## nemrod (15 Avril 2009)

J'ai ouvert manuellement le fichier, essayé de trouvé la séquence listée dans l'aide en ligne :
"title Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server (2.6.18-8.el5)     root (hd0,0)
     kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.18-8.el5 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet
     initrd /initrd-2.6.18-8.el5.img"


Moi j'ai plusieurs occurrences de ligne à peu près pareil, dont deux avec la bonne référence de noyau. J'ai "quiet splash" et j'ai tenté "quiet selinux=0" mais j'ai un souci d'autorisation. J'ai donc tenté d'obtenir les autorisation via "su" mais après validation de mon password, échec d'autorisation ... Une idée ? Merci


----------



## nemrod (15 Avril 2009)

Personne n'est dans mon cas ?

J'ai trouvé la commande pour modifier le dit fichier mais pour savoir quoi modifier ... nada.


----------



## GillesF (16 Avril 2009)

En fait je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu veux faire... là tu modifies juste le menu de grub.


----------



## nemrod (16 Avril 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> En fait je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu veux faire... là tu modifies juste le menu de grub.



J'ai installé Parallels Tools, aucun résultat, donc je suis allé sur le forum de Parallels Desktop et là j'ai vu que dans certain cas il faut modifier un fichier, dans mon cas menu.lst sous /boot/grub/. 

Les modification demandés sont l'ajout de selinux=0 à chaque ligne commençant par kernel, en simple, puis une sauvegarde, un reboot et une nouvelle installation.

Là je me retrouve avec, apparement, la même situation, je dis cela car j'ai toujours une résolution d'écran assez limitée :







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h54 ----------




GillesF a dit:


> En fait je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu veux faire... là tu modifies juste le menu de grub.



J'ai installé Parallels Tools, aucun résultat, donc je suis allé sur le forum de Parallels Desktop et là j'ai vu que dans certain cas il faut modifier un fichier, dans mon cas menu.lst sous /boot/grub/. 

Les modification demandés sont l'ajout de selinux=0 à chaque ligne commençant par kernel, en simple, puis une sauvegarde, un reboot et une nouvelle installation.

Là je me retrouve avec, apparement, la ma situation, je dis cela car j'ai toujours une résolution d'écran assez limitée :


----------



## GillesF (16 Avril 2009)

Ah ok, je vois mieux ce que tu cherchais 

Donc maintenant ton seul problème est la résolution d'écran?
Je n'ai ni Parallels Desktop ni Parallels Tools donc j'essaye de deviner ce qui pourrait aller de travers  Tu as bien les bon pilotes? Sinon c'est pas dans les options de parallels desktop que tu peux régler la résolution maximum autorisée?


----------



## nemrod (16 Avril 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> Ah ok, je vois mieux ce que tu cherchais
> 
> Donc maintenant ton seul problème est la résolution d'écran?
> Je n'ai ni Parallels Desktop ni Parallels Tools donc j'essaye de deviner ce qui pourrait aller de travers  Tu as bien les bon pilotes? Sinon c'est pas dans les options de parallels desktop que tu peux régler la résolution maximum autorisée?



Je n'ai sais pas si c'est le seul problème, en tout cas c'est le plus vivible 

Les pilotes ? ils sont compris dans Parallels Tools, d'ou ma galère.


----------



## GillesF (16 Avril 2009)

arf je vois :s

Je connais absolument pas parallels desktop donc je vais pas m'avancer mais si tu n'as pas besoin de la 3D il y a virtualbox, pour avoir testé, c'est une pure merveille


----------



## nemrod (16 Avril 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> arf je vois :s
> 
> Je connais absolument pas parallels desktop donc je vais pas m'avancer mais si tu n'as pas besoin de la 3D il y a virtualbox, pour avoir testé, c'est une pure merveille



Merci mais j'ai une MV XP alors je préfèrerais rester sur PD.


----------



## nemrod (17 Avril 2009)

Je suis le seul à virtualiser Linux


----------



## claud (17 Avril 2009)

Avec Fusion c'est splendide ; avec PD j'ai eu un problème de résolution que je n'ai pas su résoudre :
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/resolution-dubuntu-avec-parallels-253134.html
Avec VirtualBox c'était loin d'être parfait.


----------



## GillesF (17 Avril 2009)

VB virtualise XP et chez moi c'était parfait


----------



## claud (17 Avril 2009)

Je ne parlais que de Linux ; j'ai XP via PD qui fonctionne parfaitement.
Avec VirtualBox je n'ai essayé que des distributuons Linux et je n'ai eu que des soucis.


----------



## nemrod (17 Avril 2009)

Oui, moi aussi j'ai XP avec PD et aucun problème. Peut-être que je me trompe, la résolution ne se fait pas via PT ?


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (3 Août 2009)

hello

moi j'ai une question: j'ai installé PD et tout va pour le ieux seulement...je n'ai pas de réseau et le clavier n'est pas en français!!?!?!?

svp je suis perdu

j'ai oublié de dire j'ai un mbp 17'' et lorsque j'utilise os x c'est bon mais c'est avec windows que ça merde.....


----------

